# unmedicated / natural IUI question re ovulation and basting



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

I also have a question for the unmedicated IUI girls - when I had my first unmedicated IUI in February (which resulted in a pregnancy but unfortunately I miscarried) at the scan before the IUI my folicle still contained the egg and I was then based later on in the day, so in effect the sperm was there waiting for the egg to be released.  However, yesterday, I had my scan in the morning and  had already ovulated as the folicle had deflated so the egg was out.  The scan was at 10am and I didnt have my IUI until 5pm which I thought was really slow seeing as I had already ovulated, you would have thought it would be a rush to get the sperm in there!  What has happened to you girls with IUI with regards to the scan before the basting - have you seen the egg still present in the folicle or have you already ovulated before basting?  

I have googled and googled and most people believe the sperm should be waiting for the egg and not the other way around, however, when I spoke to the Dr who did my scan and my IUI yesterday he said it is best for the egg to be on its way down the tube for IUI and that the egg lives for at least 24 hours so I would have well been in the "window of opportunity".  I surged pm on Monday and had already ovulated by 10am on Tuesday so I ovulated pretty quickly after the surge.  If, like the Dr said, I had only just ovulated at the 10am scan, that means the egg was about 8/9ish hours old before the sperm was even put in there - I know I am obsessing but that is not how it was last time and I got pregnant so am anxious.  

Thanks girls and sorry for rambling on  - good luck everyone!
Linlou x


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi Linlou I am not sure if I can answer any of your questions but I can tell you what happened to me  at my recent IUI.  

On my first IUI I was basted on day 16 of my cycle at 14.00 hrs and my folli was 22.5mm and my lining 9mm this resulted in a BFN. On my second IUI I arrived at the clinic on day 16 as per the previous treatment and my folli was 22mm and my lining was 9mm I was basted again but had arranged to go back to the clinic the following day for another scan to see what was happening.  The following morning at 08.00 I went to the clinic had a scan and my folli was 24.5mm and lining the same.  The doctor advised that there was not point in doing the further IUI there and then as the previous sperm will still be alive.  I was advised to go back at 15.00 the same time as the previous day she did another scan and the folli had burst and she could not find the empty sac but she advised that I should have another baste to be on the safe side.  That was on 13/08/11 and now I am on the dreaded 2WW.  I hope this helps.  I think that my egg would have been about 5hrs old or there abouts.  My reasoning is that they are the experts and I have to put my trust in them.  Good luck xx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Jenny 

That is great that you had 2 bastings either side of ovulation- thank you so much for your reply - the dreaded 2ww is horrible isn't it - wishing you loads of luck! 

It is that crucial question - shoul the sperm be waiting for the egg or the egg waiting for the sperm !  Did you pay for 2 iuis then? X

Linlou


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi Linlou I glad I could be of some help!  The clinic I go to offer a special rate £500 for single IUI and £800 for a double.  Good luck in your 2ww xx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

wow - what a bargain!  I love a bargain! ha ha 

Best of luck x


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

It is a bit of a bargain isnt it although the clinic is in Denmark!  Good luck during your 2ww xx


----------



## abcdefgh (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,

Just jumping on here as I'm also having unmedicated DIUI. I'm not sure I can be of much help but just wanted to say that I have no scans at all with my clinic - I just get an appointment for insemination the day after I get a smiley face on OPK. I was also worried about timing, thinking the method didn't seem very scientific and I have no idea whether I have already ovulated or not by the time basting takes place, but they reassured me that the 'window of opportunity' is quite long. I am currently on the 2ww for my third IUI. My first was BFN and second was a BFP but ended in a very early miscarriage, which was very upsetting but at least I know now that the treatment can work and I have a bit more confidence for future cycles. 

Jennyewren - Do those prices include sperm? Or how much is it if you add the cost of sperm? I'm on my third and final NHS funded go just now but if we have to pay for more treatment ourselves, it costs £1200 per cycle at my clinic  . I can't work out why it's so expensive as there are no drugs, scans or anything included in the price, just the procedure itself  .

Wishing you both lots of luck and hoping you get your BFPs very soon. xx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi abc

I think Jenny's price is low because she is using DH's sperm and not donor, on average donor sperm is about £500 per IUI so you have to add this onto the price of your IUI.  

My non-medicated IUI at my clinic is £800 (but that includes a hormone blood test on day 1, a hormone blood test and scan to see how the follicle is growing and to see if the lining of my cervix is thickening correctly on day 9/10 and then a scan on day of insemination (again to see if the lining is thick enough (this is essential to help the embryo bed in) and another blood test to test the surge level (they don't totally rely on ovulation predictor tests) but  on top of that we have to pay for the donor sperm which works out about £500.  So your price sounds about right if it is including the sperm but you are not getting very much for your money and no attention is given to the size of your follicle or the thickness of your lining.  If I was you, when your NHS goes are up (hopefully you will fall preggers this attempt and wont need to pay!!) I would look at other clinics in the area that do at least perform scans.  

I am at the ARGC in London which deals with ladies who have had multiple failures so they pay very close attention to detail with hormone levels and scans so my clinic is a bit over the top but I would say to move clinics when you start paying as, for your clinic to charge that price and actually do nothing but the insemination is not good.

I am very sorry to hear about your miscarriage, it is so upsetting that you are going through all of this and had a miscarriage - I had one in April at 9 weeks - we were devastated as we thought we had finally made it through this awful nightmare!

When is your test date?  Wishing you all the luck in the world that this works. 

Also, another thing I would say when looking at other clinics, don't worry if they don't supply donor sperm as our clinic doesn't but you can order it on the internet (we used XYTEX.com) from the USA and you pay for it to be shipped to the clinic - we bought ours as a batch of 4 samples for £2,000 with shipping so that is another option if you like a clinic but they don't have a sperm bank.

Just letting you know all the options as you sound new to all of this and unfortunately I know in depth about IVF and IUI as I have had them both and have been going through it all for a few years now so just passing on my knowledge 

Good luck xx

Linlou


----------



## abcdefgh (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Linlou,

Thanks for all the info. Sorry you have had such a tough journey and sorry to hear about your recent m/c. I know what you mean about the feeling that you've finally made it. It was such a relief but then unfortunately didn't last. I was only 5 weeks so I really feel for you - at 9 weeks you must have been really getting used to it - so unfair  . 

My test date is next Friday - 26th. I guess yours is a few days later. Plan A is that I get a BFP this cycle!  . Plan B is to have another go next cycle with the same clinic since it's the easy option. But, if we have to come up with a plan C, I'll definitely consider changing clinics and importing sperm. I am quite new to this but get lots of info from the girls on the 'Anyone using donor sperm?' thread and I think a few of them have used Xytex. I don't think there are many clinics in my area (Manchester), though, and have a feeling they all charge similar prices. 

By the way, you should join us on the donor sperm thread - there's lots of support from ladies who are going through / have already been through the same treatment. 

Best of luck. xx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi abc

Thanks for your message  - my test date is Tuesday 30th - seems like a lifetime away - these 2ww never get any easier!

It is a shame there are not many clinics in your area (hopefully you wont need to look anyway!) although it is not so much a price issue I would say more of an "attention to detail" issue to find a clinic that does scans - the price you are paying seems about right.  I will join you on the donor sperm thread - thank you   

Linlou xx


----------



## abcdefgh (Aug 21, 2010)

Good luck for the 30th!   . Hope to see you over on the other thread. x


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi All a few girls have been asking about the costs for my treatment in Denmark. I am having natural DIUI treatment and the rprice for a single insemination including sperm (anon) and a scan is £500. There is a room available for you to stay overnight in at the clinic and this is £75 per night. You fly direct from UK to Aarhus with ryanair i think. My last insemination was £800 because I had a double insemination. Good luck to you all in your 2WW my test day is 27/08/11 but I dont think it has worked this time ;-(.

http://www.diersklinik.co.uk/

/links


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for that Jenny - wow that is cheap to include the donor sperm as well!!! - but I guess you still have to add airfares and hotel but still very cheap especially for double insem!

Thank you and fingers crossed it is your turn this time!  

It is so easy to have negative feelings that is has failed but it isn't over yet - hang on in there! 

Linlou x


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi Linlou thank you for your words of support I am frightened to be too positive as it will be such a knock back of it doesnt work.  Fingers crossed we will have better luck this time xx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Same for me - I feel like if I tell myself it hasn't worked then I wont be so let down if it doesn't work.... it is such a horrible situation to be in isn't it.


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi Lin I made the fatal error of testing today as it has been 10 days since my DIUI and if was a BFN for me so I am assuming it hasnt worked again ;-(  I know that I should have waited until my OTD but its done now xx


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Linlou

I have driven myself batty over the same question you pose (timings, sperm waiting for egg or vice versa, when to baste). My clinic says the same as yours - there is a window of opportunity which is big enough. However, I think in an absolutely ideal world it's better if the sperm are just there before the egg - but who knows?  Some clinics baste 40 hours after the surge by which point the egg is probably out there.  I think you have to tell yourself each time that you have done your best and the timing, to some extent, is out of everyone's control.....  I feel for you as I have driven myself bonkers over timing!

I used a trigger shot to control things a bit better in my later cycles.  I preferred to know that I was definitely going to ovulate as my clinic can only do blood tests 5 days a week.  Would your clinic consider doing that (if they are already relying on blood tests, should be easy enough to time).  That is unless you get a bfp this time - hopefully this is all unnecessary   

I have had three BFPs - two completely unmedicated and one medicated and trigger shot. So it can work either way    on my experience anyway. 

Hello abcdef - not long to go    Jenny - isn't 10 dpo a bit early to write it off?  That's v early to test even with a super early test


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Jenny -  it is still early, although I cannot say "do not test early" because I will do and have always tested from day 9!!!! last BFP I had a really faint line on a first response on day 10 but don't panic yet - still a few days to build up the HCG but I know I will be like you if, come this Saturday (my day 10), it is negative, I will asume it is all over..... fingers crossed though it is just a lazy embryo   

Speeder - thank you so much for your advice - congrats on your pregnancy!! I know that I have to just think that it still was in the "window" and nothing more could have been done.  I think on my next one I will just go in on day 14 (when I know I ovulate) and insist on having it done that day.  Ideally, I would like a double insem  - one the day before ovulation and one the day after - as that covers all bases then, but when using donor sperm that would be so expensive to do, unless you go to Jenny's clinic in Denmark!

abc - not long    

asm - still counting down to Friday when I will start testing on my stash of first resonses!!! Why I do it to myself I do not know!!!!Although whilst buying the first responses I also bought an ovulation test kit for next month as I feel if I buy it in preparation I might somehow get a positive and not need to use it ---- derrrr ---- I dont even understand my logic!!


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Linlou for your support, I knew when I was doing the test that I shouldnt be doing it but I couldnt help myself.  No more tests for me until OTD!  Positive vibes to you xx


----------

